# Applying for Passport in Johannesburg



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi, 

I would greatly appreciate some advice.

I need to apply for a passport for my one month old daughter at Home Affairs in Johannesburg. She has SA birth certificate and SA mother so shouldn't be a problem.

Can anyone advise on the following:

Does my daughter need to come with me in person.

Which is the best Home Affairs office to go to in Johannesburg (I live in northern suburbs).

Can you confirm the form I need to fill in.

Any other tips/advice on best time to go/any other requirements.

Many thanks,

Mark


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

Markzolt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would greatly appreciate some advice.
> 
> ...


I had to do something similar last year. From my own experience the Centurion office was a breeze. We had initially tried the Randburg one first. 

As far as I remember we rocked up on a Saturday around 9am. Took passport photos with the guys outside the office. I as the father wasn't even required there because my child still uses the mothers surname. So she was the only one they wanted. I would assume if the child uses your surname then you have to be there.

The forms you get on the inside. All in all within 45 minutes we were done. And passport was out in 3 weeks.

My advice is try the centurion office next to the gautrain station. I cant remember if we had to photocopy anything but worst case scenario even if you do there are guys outside with printers.


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

TheDarkOne said:


> I had to do something similar last year. From my own experience the Centurion office was a breeze. We had initially tried the Randburg one first.
> 
> As far as I remember we rocked up on a Saturday around 9am. Took passport photos with the guys outside the office. I as the father wasn't even required there because my child still uses the mothers surname. So she was the only one they wanted. I would assume if the child uses your surname then you have to be there.
> 
> ...


Thanks TheDarkOne!

That is very helpful.

Was the Randburg one a complete disaster? Was thinking of going there if we do it on a weekday so I can get to work afterwards.

It sounds as though my wife as SA citizen is the most important representative, I was trying to avoid her having to go as she is a bit lacking in sleep at the moment due to new arrival! 

Many thanks,

Mark


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

Markzolt said:


> Thanks TheDarkOne!
> 
> That is very helpful.
> 
> ...


Honestly from my personal experience if you're going to go to Randburg then take the entire day off. Even when it came time to get married Randburg gave us the run around. 

Give centurion a try on Saturday. I think it would be ideal if all of you went.


----------



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

TheDarkOne said:


> Honestly from my personal experience if you're going to go to Randburg then take the entire day off. Even when it came time to get married Randburg gave us the run around.
> 
> Give centurion a try on Saturday. I think it would be ideal if all of you went.


Ok great, thanks for the tip. Is a shame there is so much inconsistency in service across different offices of the same department!


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

if the the child is using the father's surname, both u and the mother need to be present to sign on behalf of the child, for less than 3months you need two passport photo as the photo booth won't be able to capture kids that young, so actually u do a manual application as opposed to the electronic application and photo capturing for adults or kids over 1yr. Th


----------

